# Electric Fly Zapper



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone got one of these? I want one for the kitchen xx


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

A friend of mine has one, as does my SIL - both rate them highly...

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you know where they got them from?


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I've got one that looks like a tennis racket with batteries. Mum bought it me from Maplins. Never used it yet though so couldn't say if it works or not.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I love em....epsecially when Dp plays up.   They are brill for daddy longlegs, I love to watch them fry. Have to be careful with bluebottles though as they go bang......good fun!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Someone bought my dh the racket one! Hours of endless fun for him in the summer  He bounces them like you would a tennis ball, just to see them spark a bit more. Mean, really mean!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

im gonna report you all to the RSPCI....(royal society for the prevention of cruelty to insects   )
actually I must confess I have used one but i didnt enjoy the perverse pleasure my DP took in using it..poor little flies!

pobby x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Used ours for the 1st time today. Not the easiest and took a while to get the fly to actually touch the grill but very satisfying when it did. But then I have a bit of a sadistic streak and love salting slugs.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a bat shaped one which is fab. Big flies and wasps don't die first attempt, though they're stunned, so you have to play keepie uppie on them  

If you want one that is plugged into the mains and goes on teh wall you can go to Nisbetts (think its www.nisbetts.co.uk ) which is a catering supplier and has a range of them. It doesn't ask for any registration, and the minimum order is really low.

/links


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Salia -  have a look on ebay under Bug Zapper !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Found one! Yay!!


----------

